
Taxing Robots to Level the Playing Field - cryptozeus
https://economics.mit.edu/files/15811
======
cryptozeus
Article discussing the paper

[https://www.imf.org/en/News/Podcasts/All-
Podcasts/2019/07/24...](https://www.imf.org/en/News/Podcasts/All-
Podcasts/2019/07/24/costinot-robot-tax)

